# 1986 300zx NA pics



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

I got bored so I decided to post some pics of my Z. Here ya go...




























The black Z next to mine below is my friend Charlie's 85 NA.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

looks good man, what is your tint? (%)


----------



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

*dunno*



asleepz said:


> looks good man, what is your tint? (%)


I'm not sure. It was like that when I bought it. I haven't been pulled over for it (yet). The only thing I don't like about it is trying to make left hand turns at night. Most of the time I have to roll down my window to see behind me.


----------

